# 05 GTO Hurst Line Lock Kit



## jskwarek (Dec 9, 2005)

I posted this on another forum, but wanted to get some more traffic as I am looking for the 04 SLP instructions if anyone has them.

I got my parts today to make a Line Lock kit for an 05 GTO. SLP has said that they are not going to make one for us and many people including myself are looking for one so I figured I would bite the bullet and do the install and write it up for everyone.

The line lock









and the line kit









Sorry about the image quality, but I am at work and all I have is my camara phone. I will be bending these up and installing them this weekend. I will let you know how it goes.

Jeff


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

ya shouldn't have too much of a problem, just takes patience. The area where it may take its toll is when ya have to start bending the tubing. Thats a one shot deal or you'll be lookin for more tubing, hate when that happens. MAke sure ya have a good tube bending tool. Did this in my Stang and it did come out very nice. I put the Roll control unit on the outside of the fender apron and plumbed it accordingly. Dont be surprised if ya trip the ABS light. Having that reset may have to be done by someone other than the dealer, unless ya dont mind if he sees you modified the brake system. Post pics when your done, we wanna see how it looks when you're done.


----------



## jskwarek (Dec 9, 2005)

Does anyone know if the line has to be equal length. I vaguely remember reading somewhere that the line has to be a certain length after it was done or it would affect the ABS.

Jeff


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I went to the Mr.Gasket website. Clicked on Hurst. They stated that the lines have to be between the master cylinder and the ABS unit. Didnt say anything about the length of the tubing. That doesn't mean you dont have to do it. A little more research is probably needed to get your answer if none of the people here know.


----------



## jskwarek (Dec 9, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> I went to the Mr.Gasket website. Clicked on Hurst. They stated that the lines have to be between the master cylinder and the ABS unit. Didnt say anything about the length of the tubing. That doesn't mean you dont have to do it. A little more research is probably needed to get your answer if none of the people here know.



Thanks JohneB. That is interesting I think most have been putting them after the ABS system??? That is why I wanted to look at the SLP instructions from the 04 kit. I will look at the Mr Gasket site as well. Thanks for the head up.

Jeff


----------



## jskwarek (Dec 9, 2005)

Well I got it in, and it works great. I would not recommend this if you are not mechanically inclined and have a good supply shop when you screw your factory lines up like I did :willy: . 

I will get all of the pictures and the how to up as soon as I can. Hopefully by the end of the weekend.

Jeff


----------



## jskwarek (Dec 9, 2005)

The write up is complete and can be found here

2005_Pontiac_GTO_Hurst_Line_Lock_How_To.pdf

Please let me know what you think.

Jeff


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Very articulate..........nice job on the install manual.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Finally!!! I have something to show my customers when they ask for line loc on their 05's!!:cheers THANKS A MILLION FOR THE WRITE UP!!!!!


----------



## jskwarek (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks guys. I was in a hurry since I said I wanted to have it done by the end of the weekend and didn't do that. So I rushed to put it out before I left the office today. I will clean it up some more and put out a final version. GTODealer. Do you have a standard "Not Liable" verbage I could use in this. If not I am going to just pull one off the internet if I can find one.


Jeff


----------

